# Spackling an archway ?



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

In the middle of a kitchen renovation my cosumer decides to add an archway from living room to dining area. I think no problem...... So I build a perfect and strong arch. It's 11ft wide with returns on both sides "no big deal". Now comes the tape and spackle. I always taped all my own work and never ran into anything I could not handle in 24yrs until now. I'm a big stait-flex user and and have had great results. So I pull out my roll of arch-flex measure to get one side one pc. So with my 27ft pc in hand I begin to mud using usg "green top" and super bond additive. Starting from the bottom I begin to mud and set my arch-flex and troubles don't start until I hit the first arch. My helper held up while I worked with the mud and set it in place. Just kept pulling away. Tried a few staples/nails and it held but it didn't have that perfect curve I started with. What the  am I doing wrong. So I pulled it off into the garbage it went. Wiped all the mud off and left it alone. I just don't want it to look good now but, also 20yrs from now.

Thanks in advance, 
Neil


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

How was the wall framed? 2x4? 2x6? Bigger? Trim-tex has a variety of products out there to help with this issue.

If it is a 2x4 construction, I would recommend their fast cap product, it is basically a vinyl bead that spans the thickness of the wall.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

fr8train said:


> How was the wall framed? 2x4? 2x6? Bigger? Trim-tex has a variety of products out there to help with this issue.
> 
> If it is a 2x4 construction, I would recommend their fast cap product, it is basically a vinyl bead that spans the thickness of the wall.


 

2x4 walls with 1/2 inch plywood on both sides. Inside blocking for the plywood arches. 1/2 inch sheetrock on the outside and 1/4 inch sheet rock bent and screwed on the inside. Total thickness is 5 1/2 inches. I checked the website. The 847 spray adhesive ? Does it really hold up ? Never used any trim -tex. Any info would help.
Thank you
Neil


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Buy some arch bead,staple it on,mud away.:notworthy

You have to be careful to maintain a flow around th arch while stapling. I would not recomend the glue,not very forgiving if you mess up. Good luck!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

flex bead. also, scribe lines along the edges so you can follow , to assure it contours properly. FLEX BEAD and staples. It's a tough one.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I do a reverse cut in plywood and then use that as my guide for the corner bead (I cut into the face side at 1/4 to 1/2 inch spacing) then using my bench, pre form the bead before setting into 45 min mud.

Clinch or screw onto corner Your choice ( I do both) after setting for a few hours I tape off the edges. 

If the corner is ever bumped it will dent but never crack!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> I do a reverse cut in plywood and then use that as my guide for the corner bead (I cut into the face side at 1/4 to 1/2 inch spacing) then using my bench, pre form the bead before setting into 45 min mud.
> 
> Clinch or screw onto corner Your choice ( I do both) after setting for a few hours I tape off the edges.
> 
> If the corner is ever bumped it will dent but never crack!


Snobnd, I'm trying to understand what you wrote.I think I do and it is overkill, sorry.

First off all you need quality plastic arch bead from a drywall supplier. Not that pathetic crap they call bead at Home Depot!

If you frame the arch right,drywall it right,the bead is a no-brainer. Push the arch-bead tight to drywall and staple.

Stand back and look at it,if you have a good eye,you may see a spot or two that need some adjusting.

I've demo'd stapled on beads and believe me they do not come off easy.

Neil, I'm sure your done by now. How did you do?


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Snobnd, I'm trying to understand what you wrote.I think I do and it is overkill, sorry.
> 
> First off all you need quality plastic arch bead from a drywall supplier. Not that pathetic crap they call bead at Home Depot!
> 
> ...


 
Big Shoe,

Just left it alone. Just jumped on other parts of the project. I spoke to the trim-tex rep and was not completely comfortable with his answers. I asked when butting two or more pcs how much expandtion and contraction does the material have ? His answer-None. Will they separate? Answer-no. What type of plastic is it ???????? Can it be fused like pvc pipe? No answer. Can they be overlapped in any way? Answer-does not need to. Does the 847 spray allow the mud to stick and stay. Answer-Yes. Being that it is a adhesive how long will it hold? Answer-the mud holds it. My reply was the mud is on top of the adhesive. ALL adhesives dry out over time and he agreed. It's 27ft from floor to floor so three pcs are needed. I did a small test pc and it does stick very well with the 847 spray. Sorry to be long winded but I don't do anything unless I'm sure it will be done to the best of my ability. 
Has anyone who has had great success with finishing a large archway please chime in.
Thank you in advance,
Neil


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

We just framed and drywalled a custom arch w/ bullnose bead. We stapled it on. 
Then we used fibertape and setting type compound on the first two coats. This picture is after two coats.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice job Sir, Is bullnose still big in your area or is it kinda dying out like around here.
I've never been a big fan of it. Issues with break points on room colors.

Neil,just but it together and maintain the flow of the radius. Trim -tex is a good arch bead,pick some up. 3/8 staples,no glue.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

*Finished..............*

Took Big Shoe's advice. Installed metal corner bead on the straight area's and trim-tex arch flex using staples and two coats of 20 min easy sand. Came out perfect !!! Thank you for all the replies. :clap:

Neil.D.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Pics? :rockon:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

These are a few arches I did in a house that had $78k of water damage done to it we rebuilt the whole place.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's more of the same house.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are some wild arches Frank. The stair arches look like a ''tractrix arch''. that was recently discussed on a previous thread. Did you frame those or were the existing?

Most homes I've worked the arches all had the same height and spring point for consitency.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Pics? :rockon:


 I'm going to learn how to post pics.


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

I like flex bead as well...duradond 45 to stiffen up the edges on first and second coat...green lid thrid and fourth Dish soap whipped in to get rid of air pockets to prevent fish eyes and leave a smooth fine finish.



( 4 coat finish= Less Sanding...Fussy work takes patience )

:rockon:​


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I used 1/2" plywood the flex bead from Home Cheapo 1/2" sheetrock with Durabond 90 and finished it with topping, sand smooth I also did the Crown 90Durabond base then topping, I added a picture molding on the bottom edge of the crown.


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

You do very nice work Frank...Wish I had a guy like you on my team :thumbup:


----------

